# Cannon carver ccq-c1-16-50



## nate cutter (Oct 23, 2009)

there are a few carving bars going for cheap enind in 14hours on @bay

CANNON CARVER CCQ-C1-16-50
Cannon Carver CCQ-C1-12-50


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 28, 2009)

I just picked up a pair of 12" Cannon bars off ebay for $57.57.







Although the auction was listed for 2 quarter tips, the top one is clearly marked as a dime tip. Less than $30/each for Cannon carving bars seems reasonable to me. Although I was more hopeful to get them cheaper as nobody had been bidding until the last day but I was watching it for almost a week. Ironically I really wanted the quarter tip, I have a task at hand I want to use it for on my log home to cut the dovetails.


----------

